# Craftsman blower - leaking oil, white smoke



## WannaEngine (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

At the beginning of the year I replaced my Craftsman blower carb, but am now having more issues. There seems to be excessive oil coming from the exhaust. It also seems to bog down when wide open, and exhausts white smoke. There is also oil accumulation in the air filter. Oil also seemd to be all over the thing.

After running, the blower section (where the exhaust hits) has a fine coating of oil.

Any ideas? Bad gas? I dont think this new carb has any adjustments on it.

Additionally, when I took the carb off yesterday to inspect, there is not a gasket between the carb and the plastic body it mounts to... I don't think I would have forgotten to put this on, buy should there be one?

Thanks!


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

offhand i don't remember if there is a gasket or not, but go to www.searspartsdirect.com & put in you modle number & look at the parts fiche. if you were missing a gasket & it caused an air leak you'd be running lean not rich...

assuming it's the correct carb, I would check your fuel/oil mix ratio, sounds way too high, or your carb adjustments are off (or both)

--Lucky


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Please provide us with the model of the blower, it sounds like you have the fuel mixture with too much oil in it, or you are using low grade (power care) oil. The bogging down could be an air leak, loose fuel line or clogged muffler.


----------



## WannaEngine (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. As it turned out, I believe it was bad gas. I discarded what was in it, purchased a new gallon, mixed with the all-in-one oil (I think from sears or HD... mix 2.6 oz per gallon, comes in a 12ish oz plastic bottle where you squeeze from the bottom and it get pushed into metering section of the bottle in the top).

Seems to run fine now.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

WannaEngine said:


> Thanks. As it turned out, I believe it was bad gas. I discarded what was in it, purchased a new gallon, mixed with the all-in-one oil (I think from sears or HD... mix 2.6 oz per gallon, comes in a 12ish oz plastic bottle where you squeeze from the bottom and it get pushed into metering section of the bottle in the top).


Better double check that fuel mixture. All the Craftsman stuff I'm familiar with use a 40:1 mixture. That means you need 3.2 oz of oil per gallon, not 2.6!


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

if it's a synthetic oil, he's probably fine @ 50:1


----------

